# Nissan GTR wearing new sealant....



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Wasnt going to put this up but a member requested it so here it is....

Its wearing my new sealant which creates a stupid amount of flake pop and comments from Germany....Belgium and over here last week from various Joe public and businesses alike have tempted me further with this sealant....anyway here are a few of it wearing just 1 coat....









































































Now compared to what it was wearing previouslyit is far superior in the looks department and with a 4-6 month life span depending on usage and elements exposure its pretty special....

Here is a pic from yesterday when i revisited it after its long haul trip....this was after a wash...note the flake that surrounds the solitary bead....which is magnified in the bead itself....










Now the sealant i have had on a Range Rover Sport for over 5 months now and that has been subjected to daily use....
​*


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, certainly can't argue with the flake pop, that last picture is awesome! I love that pearl white on the GT-R anyway!

What was on it previously out of interest Russ? Didn't begin with 'P' and end with 'non' did it?!


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks great ! Russ:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Wow, certainly can't argue with the flake pop, that last picture is awesome! I love that pearl white on the GT-R anyway!
> 
> What was on it previously out of interest Russ? Didn't begin with 'P' and end with 'non' did it?!


no mate...began with C


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Now that i like.very very nice.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

looks stunning Russ :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic, what sealent is it mate


----------



## PhilT_RS246.com (Jun 19, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> no mate...began with C


It was something like PONG, now it is closer to GTR :driver:

Even Kelloggs can't make flakes pop like that


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That reflection on the door is pretty damn good considering it's white, the Flake really does pop out at you.
All round cracking sealant from the look's of it:thumb:

kev


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Give to me!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

That looks great, :thumb:.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> Looks fantastic, what sealent is it mate


its my own mate....


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## PhilT_RS246.com (Jun 19, 2011)

Poptastic


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Love your last picture Russ...would love to try that on my Java Green!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

When i get some more Jen i could send a bit up to you....unfortunately I havent had much time to strike a dealio with the chemco yet....i will but may be a while yet....


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

lovely 

so whats it look like without what ever you put on it? surely it pops just as much?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Super dooper yet again Russ  Looks ace.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> lovely
> 
> so whats it look like without what ever you put on it? surely it pops just as much?


will let you make your own mind up.....
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=261663


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Is this in rotherham?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

What machine work (if any?) done before the sealant applied? I usually find flake pop is maximised by getting clarity through machine polishing rather than by placing an optically clear layer over the paint (that allows the underlying finish to come through). Looks nice in any case


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

it was machined a few months ago Dave and nothing actually popped like this after the previous coating was applied....you are right though because the flake was apparent prior to application but was muted soon after application....this has just enlightened the finish somewhat.....


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The sealant is obviously very optically clear to maintain the machined finish  Looks very nice, I do like like colours with a flake popping away, recently acquiring a silver car has renewed my liking for the lighter colours


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Russ I am itching to see this sealant on BMW carbon black...and either this or "that" wax on Imola red...


----------



## PhilT_RS246.com (Jun 19, 2011)

Did a couple of hundred miles yesterday, so I thought I would try out "Reflectology 1NE". It's bloody brilliant!!!!

1NE for snow foam - Mixed up a much smaller quantity that I would of "another market leading" ingredient and covered the car. 1NE just sticks on!! Some of it was getting a little dry, so I dipped my detailing brush in water and the stuff just started foaming up again!! Even did the wheels with it and the dirt just seemed to lift off (Might have been the joy of the new wheel woolie). Once I'd got all the hard to get places, I rinsed off (Came off very easily) and then applied another foaming (no rinse) before going at it with the woolly wash mitt and my 1NE wash mix. With no effort, the mitt glided over the paintwork as it the 1NE was some sort of super lube. Rinse of and dry down and it was looking great.

Hats off to Russ; great detailer and these products are ground breaking!!!!


----------



## PhilT_RS246.com (Jun 19, 2011)

More pics...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Loving that Russ


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

phil_m_rob said:


> Russ I am itching to see this sealant on BMW carbon black...and either this or "that" wax on Imola red...


its on Phil.....and looks the dogs danglies....


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks stunning Russ, lovely !


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice advert for your promising new product my man. Great work and fingers crossed you manage to see the whole to market process.


----------



## neil4cc (Oct 23, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Soul Hudson said:


> Nice advert for your promising new product my man. Great work and fingers crossed you manage to see the whole to market process.


Thanks mate....:thumb:


----------

